# Angeln bei Mikulov in Südmähren !! !



## Ossifischer (7. April 2015)

Hat da jemand ein plan ? Gruss Jens


----------



## Franz_16 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln bei Mikulov in Südmähren !! !*

Hi Jens,
du brauchst für öffentliche Gewässer auf jeden Fall einen tschechischen Fischereischein, um diesen zu bekommen braucht man eine Beglaubigung (Apostille). 
Ich hab das hier mal zusammengeschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264665

Bzgl. Gewässern und Angelkarten läuft in Tschechien sehr vieles über den dortigen Verband. Der böhmische Verband hat eine Webseite die auch in Deutsch abrufbar ist:
http://www.rybsvaz.cz/?page=home&lang=de

Da kriegt man schonmal viele grundsätzliche Informationen und hätte Zugang zu vielen Gewässern in Tschechien. 

Allerdings ist es so, dass es ausgerechnet in Südmähren einen eigenen Verband gibt.

Dieser hat in Mikulov auch ein Büro bzw. einen Vertreter:
http://www.mrsmikulov.ic.cz/

So wie ich das sehe, haben die aber nicht so die riesigen Gewässer in Verwaltung. 

Nördlich von Mikulov gibt es den Stausee Věstonice, ich glaube der ist da schon interessanter. Die Karten für dort kannst du bei einem Fischereiunternehmen kaufen:
http://www.rybnikarstvi-pohorelice....fischerei/stausee-vstonice-revier-dyje-thaya/

Am einfachsten wird es sein, wenn du dort mal eine Mail hinschreibst. Da Mikulov ziemlich nah an der österreichischen Grenze liegt, und die Seite auch in Deutsch verfügbar ist - wirst du gute Chancen haben mit denen auf Deutsch schreiben zu können. 
Falls das nicht klappt, schick mir ne Pn.  

Frag auf jeden Fall ob du den tschechischen Fischereischein dort brauchst - bei Privatgewässern braucht man ihn normal nicht - ich weiß aber nicht worunter der Stausee fällt.


----------



## Ossifischer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln bei Mikulov in Südmähren !! !*

@ Franz   Danke Super  für die Hilfe#6


----------

